# I wanna know what kinda lines are in WMF frying pan.



## euisu17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Well, I'm troubled in choosing a frying pan for one of my friend.

She really loves to cook at home, and even though she's not a professional chef  she's kinda really love to treat her friends with her dishes very often.

Recently I got to know that she likes especially WMF brand, and I wanna prepare one line of the WMF fryingpan for her birthday present.

However, in WMF US website and German website, there is no specific details or differences between lines.

and I got to know that there are some lines such as Profi, Premium One, Diadem Plus, Gourmet Plus etc. in South Korea website (where I live)

Nevertheless, still I don't have any information without their pictures... and prices are very different among them. So, there must be some rational reason in the differences, right?

If there is anybody quite informed about WMF frying pans, please, just let me know about the lines and details of WMF fryingpan


----------

